# Scoping things out



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a Ruger Redhawk with scope rings and would like some input on what scope to buy. I have had this handgun for 25 years and have enjoyed many a good times shooting with it. Your advice and opinions are appreciated. Thanks.....Scott


----------

